# Cordless drill - advice needed



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

I want to buy a cordless drill to use around the house, and don't know if I should buy a 3/8" or 1/2" drive model? 

What are the determining factors? 

Thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For around the house, ask yourself this question. How often would a 1/8" - 3/8" bit be used vs a 3/8" - 1/2" bit?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Usually, for the larger bits, you would be using a corded drill----so it is up to you and your pocket book.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With the experience I've had with keyless chucks the larger drill in question would be a keyed chuck.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The price difference is usually minimal I would recommend a 1/2" hammer drill you may not need it today but who knows about next week. It is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. Then you will need a second drill.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I already have a 3/8" electric drill for when I need the extra power. 

Is a 1/2" cordless drill more versatile than the 3/8" cordless?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

A 1/2" cordless, hammer drill will cover most circumstance you will come across. This would be for someone who will take on most projects, wood, metal and concrete. You won't need the hammer aspect if drilling into concrete is something you will never do.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Never is a long time.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. Even if most of my drilling is with 3/8" bits and less, that doesn't mean I should rule out a 1/2" cordless drill, does it? 

A 1/2" cordless would give me the best of both worlds, wouldn't it?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Jim McC said:


> Thanks guys. Even if most of my drilling is with 3/8" bits and less, that doesn't mean I should rule out a 1/2" cordless drill, does it?
> 
> A 1/2" cordless would give me the best of both worlds, wouldn't it?


Using1/2" drills tend to be very tiring because of the weight. Would not be my choice if you only own 1. But of course I own 6.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have battery operated 1/2" and 3/8" The extra weight is not a big problem.

That said, I seldom use the cordless for large bits---My assistant has used his 1/2" for mixing thinset and drywall mud---I was surprised it work for that----


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> I have battery operated 1/2" and 3/8" The extra weight is not a big problem.
> 
> That said, I seldom use the cordless for large bits---My assistant has used his 1/2" for mixing thinset and drywall mud---I was surprised it work for that----


Mike, I'm 72, the weight makes a difference.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I agree---I just bought another table saw for the truck---they made the new one a bit bigger and a lot heavier than my old one----I did notice it--

You have 10 years on me----I have parts that hurt--In 10 years? I can't imagine.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Simple, you either buy a 1/2" drill now or you will have to buy one in the future and then you will have both. Weight is a non issue between the two, it's negligible.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm 70 and have to say the weight is a non factor. And you can use your 3/8 bits in a 1/2" drill. And to mix thin-set and grout with one will shorten it's life, but I have used mine to stir a 5 of paint.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh my god, this isn't a DIY forum it's an episode of the, "Crypt Keeper".


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

For around the house use a 3/8" chuck will be fine. My drill is 1/2" but I don't know that I even have anything that is more than 3/8" (some of my larger drill bits have a smaller end on them to fit in a 3/8" chuck).

As far as weight goes, that's more of a 12v vs. 18v argument.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Get a 1/2 inch.... it doesn't necessarily mean extra power in question. It means extra versatility. A reasonable hole saw kit for example usually contains a 1/2 inch chuck. Need to drill a 4 inch hole in drywall for a junction box inspection port? Need to drill a hole in a new door for a knob set?


----------



## JF_ (Sep 10, 2015)

For around the house, hands down 3/8" drive is all you need. I'm a journeyman carpenter been using Makita drills for over 25yrs. I can count the times I used a 1/2" drive drill on one hand!


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It all comes down to what you plan to use it for.

I installed drapes for 28 years; mostly overhead work and reaching out. I wanted the lightest tool I could find. I owned and used other drills for other jobs.

Retired now and with dead batteries on the 9.6 volt I upgraded to a 3/8, 18V lithium. The lighter battery weight would make it possible to use this for limited reach out work. I would not care to use anything heavier. All 1/2" kit bits have a turned down shank and all spade bits have a 1/4" shank. The 18V has enough power to drive a 1" spade bit through a 2x4 several times.

Go to the store and handle both with batteries installed. See which one hurts you the least when held straight out arms length for at least 1 minute.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

I think I'm going to go with a 3/8" cordless. 

What do you guys recommend with a lithium battery, under $100?

Are Black and Decker any good?

Thanks.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Black and Decker is way UNDERpowered. DeWalt, Makita, and Porter Cable usually have deals on 3/8" drills every so often for $99 at the big box stores.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Gymschu. Is a lithium battery a must have these days? Because I can probably buy a drill with 2 NiCad batteries for the same price or less than one with 1 lithium battery.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I have 4 cordless drills. 2 PC's and 2 DeWalts.......all run on NiCad batteries. They are less expensive so I now have the luxury of having 8 batteries for the 4 drills and a couple other tools I have such as the cordless reciprocating saw, a flashlight, and a circular saw.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

JF_ said:


> For around the house, hands down 3/8" drive is all you need. I'm a journeyman carpenter been using Makita drills for over 25yrs. I can count the times I used a 1/2" drive drill on one hand!


I'm not a journeyman carpenter and I can't even begin to count the number of times I have sworn at the fact that one of my drills is only 3/8. It's useless.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Jim McC said:


> Thanks Gymschu. Is a lithium battery a must have these days? Because I can probably buy a drill with 2 NiCad batteries for the same price or less than one with 1 lithium battery.


Lithium charge a heck of a lot faster and they are not as heavy. They also don't suffer from the dreaded 'memory problem'
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_effect


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

And NiCad is being phased out and will become harder to find. As far as brands all my cordless drills are Ridgid.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Jim McC said:


> Thanks Gymschu. Is a lithium battery a must have these days? Because I can probably buy a drill with 2 NiCad batteries for the same price or less than one with 1 lithium battery.



Unless it is a I must buy now situation wait for the Christmas sales. Often a second battery is included and sometimes another tool for a better price. Black Friday isn't that far away.

I scored 3 tools, 2 bats and a charger at HD for $99 on a Father's Day special buy sale. That was $40 more than 2 new nicads were going to cost.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

What do you guys think of this one? It seems to be a good deal, and comes with 2 lithium batteries. I just don't know if I should get a 1/2" drill though. 

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...p-2363130-c-9072.htm?tid=-1920862340053690995


----------



## Zorfox (Feb 16, 2014)

Colbyt said:


> Unless it is a I must buy now situation wait for the Christmas sales. Often a second battery is included and sometimes another tool for a better price. Black Friday isn't that far away.


I agree.

I picked up the 20v Dewalt driver/drill combo with 2 batteries and tough case for $149 during the season.

If it were me I would definitely get the 1/2" with lithium ion. Especially if you only have one battery. Nicads take forever to charge. If you intend to use it for driving screws a lot you may want to look at the driver/drill combos. A driver is superior for driving screws. I will NEVER use a drill again!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim McC said:


> What do you guys think of this one? It seems to be a good deal, and comes with 2 lithium batteries. I just don't know if I should get a 1/2" drill though.
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...p-2363130-c-9072.htm?tid=-1920862340053690995


That's a good brand and a good price


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Jim McC said:


> What do you guys think of this one? It seems to be a good deal, and comes with 2 lithium batteries. I just don't know if I should get a 1/2" drill though.
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...p-2363130-c-9072.htm?tid=-1920862340053690995


I in fact have that drill. Great little machine. I've dropped it, hammered on it, thrown it and it keeps on going. It's also small light and packs some real power for its size. Kit comes with 2 batteries and they charge in about 20 minutes.

Good price too. I paid $110 for mine.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I bought the Hitachi today at Menards.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

You'll be happy with it. One thing... the batteries are low voltage protected. In other words when the battery starts running low, it'll hit a certain point and then just plain stop. They don't slowly die to nothing like the niCad batteries. I mention this because it kind of surprised me at how abruptly it stopped the first time. I thought I broke it, but it simply turned out to be battery change time.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Ok. Thanks Bob.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Bob must be a quick learner. It took me several times to get used to that instant off when the battery needs changing.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> You'll be happy with it. One thing... the batteries are low voltage protected. In other words when the battery starts running low, it'll hit a certain point and then just plain stop. They don't slowly die to nothing like the niCad batteries. I mention this because it kind of surprised me at how abruptly it stopped the first time. I thought I broke it, but it simply turned out to be battery change time.


Probably the thing I hate about Li-Ion. Love it when I am in the attic or crawl space and the drill dies. Starting to learn and bring the second battery with me.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> Bob must be a quick learner.


LOL!

It only appears that way. I was starting the car while getting ready to return a broken drill when it occurred to me to try the other battery.
DOH!


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

rjniles said:


> Probably the thing I hate about Li-Ion. Love it when I am in the attic or crawl space and the drill dies. Starting to learn and bring the second battery with me.


My batteries have a fuel gauge on them. Push a button and you know how much charge they have, so you only bring full ones in a crawl space.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

3/8" cordless drill for most common drilling needs.

1/2" corded hammer drill for drilling masonry and mixing anything.

That's all I've used for 13 years in the trades.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Didn't read the whole string....but a 3/8 drill doesn't mean that it can only drill that size hole, just the chuck size, So my 3/8 lithium ion makita does virtually everything that I need without the extra weight normally associated with a larger chuck size...drills 1 1/2" holes through two bye, 3" holes through plywood, whatever. I DO have a 1/2" corded Milwaukee if I need to blow big holes through multiple layers to two bye, do holes in concrete, mix grout in a five gallon bucket, etc. also, I am NOT a professional at this stuff.... but find that most guys are comfortable with what has served them well and are happy with it. Ron


----------



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

*use this rule that applies to almost anything*

You can use less of more, but you can't make more of less. Translation, you can eat half a loaf of bread but unless you are Jesus you can't make more bread than you started with. Buy the larger drill. There are mitigating circumstances that would preclude the use of a larger drill but overall, buy the larger drill.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryobi...18V setup. 

The drill is 1/2"...but is the weight of a 3/8" drill.

All my stuff is Ryobi. They have the largest selection of cordless tools that use the same battery.

For what the OP is describing, I think it's the perfect drill.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

ChiTownPro said:


> 3/8" cordless drill for most common drilling needs.
> 
> 1/2" corded hammer drill for drilling masonry and mixing anything.
> 
> ...


But if your buying a new one why not get one that will do both and no need for extension cords


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Because a corded 1/2 hammer drill will out perform every cordless that I have ever seen. You can also use it for hours without having to change/charge batteries.

Not every DIYer will need one. But if you do, you will recognize what a great tool they are, the first time you use one.


----------

